# Wingshooter's Bentwood Firesale



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A little while back, Roger had a 'fire sale' of a few frames that he wasn't 100% happy with, so he sold them at a discount. Anyone who knows Roger's work, knows, that anything he sells, is worth much more that his asking price.

Being one to take advantage of a sale, I messaged Roger, only to find out that most were already gone. I was able to get these 2:

















Normally, I'm a huge fan of anything with a wolf on it (imagine that :screwy but I have to say, I've become very fond of this dragon and eagle. They fit my hand like a glove, and are a lot of fun to shoot. The burnt in images are deep into the wood and have a good feel to them. The fit and finish of the different wood is spot on.

I'm still trying to figure out what it was the Roger saw in them that he didn't like. Whatever it was, I'm glad he decided to sell them. They are a welcome addition to my growing Wingshooter collection.

Thanks again, Roger.

Todd


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they are sweet


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Those are stunning Todd!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks guys....I know I'm enjoying them.

Todd


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get the Maple and Cocobolo re curve for a ridiculously cheap price! They look great hats of to Roger.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

I concur. I have several of Roger's work and have more coming!!! Definitely love all of them. Missed out on this fire sale. Didn't even see the recurve until it was in BCluxor's hand!!! Thanks again Roger!!!
-Leo


----------

